# Considering a Bear Grizzly or Bear Supermag 48 for my first bow...



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

the bear supermag would be wayyyyy short for learning on in my opinion..


----------



## Lucas_061287 (Dec 27, 2011)

That's also what I've read- not a very forgiving bow when it comes to poor form, right?


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

I am not a fan of Bear - never shot one that I liked. In my opinion - Martin or Samick make a much nicer bow. If you are willing to spend a little - I would highly recommend the Tradtech ILF Pinnacle riser ($249) with the Black Max limbs ($129)from Lancaster Archery Supply - awesome bow that allows you to adjust the tiller and pre load as your form devolopes and changes - it is also allows you to buy limbs in both recurve and longbow from many manufactures. Start with 40lb limbs - and as you get better - you can buy heavier limbs and even higher end limbs if you desire.


----------



## Shibumi (Nov 25, 2011)

You asked about Bears. So of the Grizzly or the 48 Mag I'd not even consider the short 48 Mag. Have shot that bow and they are very slow and unforgiving of the slightest form error. Bear mainly sells these short bows to blind or tree stand hunters who shoot at very close distances. This is good because beyond 15 yards they are tough to shoot well. 

I love the way a short recurve looks but all I've shot kinda stink. The Grizzly, on the other hand, is a classic bow for a reason. It is much easier to shoot and it's compact enough for hunting in tight spots if that is what you want to do. I've got a 53# Griz I use for shooting in the house with on rainy days. It's short enough not to hit the ceiling with the upper limb tip. It also groups well for a bow in its class. (hunting recurve)


----------



## Lucas_061287 (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info thus far guys. I'm open to suggestions other than the Bear's as well (looking at the Hoyt Dorado as well, though its not exactly "traditional").


----------



## Shibumi (Nov 25, 2011)

Lucas, the Bear Super Kodiak is for me the easiest Bear recurve to shoot well.(in a one piece) Their takedown bows are of a similar shape and are easier still because they are heavier in mass. The older magnesium riser Bears are among the best hunting takedown recurves for intrinsic stability. They are very easy to shoot well. Pity they are no longer made.


----------



## Lucas_061287 (Dec 27, 2011)

I was looking at those as well (the Super Kodiak) and unfortunately thats a bit out of my budget. Trying to stay under $350 range and would also like to stick with a 1 piece design. That said, the Samick SHB seems to fit my budget and appears to get good reviews.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

Being constructively critical; it's quite obvious that you need to take a step back and do much more research and ask many more questions before you consider _any_ bow. You are putting the cart in front of the horse and the end results will likely be great disappointment, loss of interest, and money wasted.

Enjoy your new venture. It will be frustrating for awhile but will eventually come together.


----------



## Forrest Halley (Jul 24, 2011)

I'd say if you're looking for forgiveness avoid anything bear with magnum in the name. 

I think if you can deal with the way an ILF bow looks it's the best way to go and increase the limb weight as you go. Otherwise the loss in interest is a definite without a group to support you in your training. My fifty pound longbow sat in the corner for two years until I found support in other archers to get past strength and form issues.


----------



## Bowjack (Mar 28, 2007)

Some good advice so far. The only thing I could add is that you might want to start out with a less expensive lighter draw bow to begin with. Never owned one but a Samic Sage gets lots of good reviews. I collect vintage Bear bows and own or have owned several newer Grizzlies, Kodiak Magnums, Super Kodiaks and Super Magnums. I prefer the longer Super Kodiaks to any of the other models but that is my own personal opinion. To be honest, I would not run out and by a brand new bow of any make or model until after I have shot a similiar one to see what you may like also. I have picked up a couple of the newer Grizzlies in like new condition here and other classifieds for half the new price. That might be an option for you too if you decide to buy one in the future.


----------



## Lucas_061287 (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for the advice!

WindWalker- I'm not entirely sure I follow what you mean- how am I putting the cart in front of the horse? I'm not looking for the "perfect" bow by any means, just something that will be of great value for the money and useful in the long run. I do appreciate the input though.

Forrest Halley- Thanks. The thing is though, when I delve into learning something, I dedicate myself to it, especially if its something that could help me survive and/or put food on my table some day.

All said, I'm going to an archery shop at noon to get some hands-on browsing done. Hopefully they'll have a draw length measuring setup so I can give you guys more info.


----------



## thorwulfx (Sep 26, 2011)

Lucas, 

Keep in mind that most archery shops cater to more hunters than anything. For this reason, they'll probably push you toward a hunting weight bow initially. This will probably see you end up with a shorter, heavier, harder to shoot rig, and unless you have a lot of perseverance, you'll probably find it to be tough sledding for a while. Going with a heavy (40# or more) bow at first can really make it harder to learn. I recently bought a bow for a cousin of mine. It was only 30#, and he's a strong, healthy guy of about 200 pounds. He clearly stated to me as he was shooting it that he wouldn't want to draw any more weight at this time.

My sense, and that of a lot of others here on the forum, is that you want a long (at least 62"), light (35# or less) bow at first. Getting a takedown recurve at a modest price is a great way to go, and will allow you to buy heavier limbs as you get more confidence. There are a lot of bows out there from Samick, OMP, Greatree, PSE, and so on that fit this mold. The bow that I selected for my cousin was the Greatree Mohegan at 66" and 30#. I was very impressed with the arrow speed, accuracy, and quiet shot of this bow. Is it a show piece? No. But the whole package, a dozen arrows and all, was less than $240. Just something to consider.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

lucas try the dorado you`ll like it for sure and optional limbs out there also used here in classified at about 325 ,...


----------



## Dave MP (Dec 9, 2010)

As a suggestion you might also look at the Hoyt Excel ILF riser. Check with a local Hoyt and you might get one at a price less than msrp. A set of limbs from Tradtech for $129 and Excel riser for $135 to $179, depending where you get it, gives you a nice outfit.
DaveMP


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I have a like new 40# Grizzly (with quiver, arrows, glove armguard-all set up and ready to shoot if you'd like) I'm looking to sell - PM me if your interested.


----------

